# Briggs 281707 Wiring Diagram and generator location



## Charlie4710 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm reconstructing an old Ariens lawnmowers with Briggs 281707 engine model.
Looks like the generator was removed or is not working.
I'm wondering if someone has the wiring diagram and also the generator location.
Thanks a lot.
Charlie


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your referring to the "alternator", then it's located underneath the flywheel. The connection to the engines may be dependent on the model of the riding mower it's used on.


----------



## Charlie4710 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, it is the "alternator" or Voltage regulator. Tomorrow I'll remove the flywheel. Let you know. Thank you.


----------

